# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El uso de los satelites en la gestion de riegos

## ben-amar

Despues de las lluvias que hemos tenido tenemos garantizada el agua para el riego durante un buen tiempo, pero no en toda la geografia por igual. No sé si estará previsto ya algun transvase de unas cuencas a otras. 
Con las reservas actuales seguro que despiertan algun que otro proyecto dormido de campos de golf ó nuevas macro urbanizaciones.
En Israel, donde el agua es aún mas escasa que aquí, utilizan los satelites para ver y medir la humedad del suelo, entre otras cosas, para así determinar la cantidad justa y necesaria para mantener los cultivos y que clase de cultivos es mas conveniente tener en funcion de la humedad.
El riego por inundacion ó aspersion queda así totalmente descartado por la gran cantidad de agua que se desperdicia.

Mientras tanto en España son muchos los canales, acequias y tuberias que debido a la falta de mantenimiento, son los que tiran directamente este preciado bien incluso antes de que lleguen a la zona de regadío.

Sabemos que hace falta agua en todo el Levante, pero es que tambien hace falta una buena gestion de la misma, tener una buena gestion de  los conocimientos y tecnología y un buen uso de los mismos.

Si en el desierto se pueden recolectar hortalizas y legumbres como no se va a poder hacer aquí. (Vease Almería, huerta de Europa en pleno desierto)

En fin, no me hagais mucho caso, son meditaciones mias que seguro que bastantes de vosotros podriais concretar mas é incluso corregirme si estoy equivocado.

----------

